# Pink Blush for NW47!!



## mscoco (May 5, 2010)

Wanting to buy a nice pink blush, what do y'all suggest. I have two virtues by MAC but wanted something with more colour. Cheers!!


----------



## GucciGirl (May 5, 2010)

I looove Dollymix and # MUFE #3 Microfinish Blush. They both are shocking bright pink but because our skin is darker it will tone it down and still show up pink. Also if you can track down Florida Creamblend blush by MAC that would be hottt also. HTH!!!!


----------



## she (May 5, 2010)

passionate e/s! it's matte so the color really pops


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 5, 2010)

Dollymix and if you can get your hands on it,  Deep Pink which is a discontinued MAC Pro shade but it may still be floating around stores.  Passionate e/s sounds like a really good idea though. 

Also, you could try Full Fuchsia, also a MAC Pro Shade, but it is readily available.


----------



## lexielex (May 5, 2010)

I second Full Fuschia and Dollymix, Full Fuschia def looks scary in pan but apply with a light hand and it's beautiful on our shades.


----------



## makeba (May 5, 2010)

Dollymix is the loveliest color on darker skin tones. On my skin, nw40, I looked like a clown.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 5, 2010)

Dollymix
Azalea
Full fuchsia


----------



## mscoco (May 6, 2010)

Thanks so much!! Does anyone have any pics of you wearing these colours or of the actual product. How does Nars exhibit A compare to these is it brighter??


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2010)

This thread http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...lushes-107574/ includes a picture of my MAC Pro Blushes and Azalea, and Full Fuchsia are pictured.  Also pictured is Devil, which is very similar to NARS Exhibit A.  I'd say Devil is slightly more orange and less red.  Anyway, to answer the second question, they aren't similar at all, so it's kind of hard to compare.  I'd say that Azalea is def. the brightest but all three have the same color intensity.  They are also different finishes as well.


----------



## Soundclash (May 6, 2010)

Take a look at Fleur Power by MAC as well, not a bright pink but beautiful and pigmented.


----------



## YLQ (Jun 19, 2010)

*LaFemme:
Framboesia
Fuschia
Indian Rose
Magenta
Mulberry
Precious Plum*

http://www.ritzyrags.com/makeup/New/blushonrouge420.jpg

*Link provided for illustration purposes only. 
I did not order from that website.*


----------



## User38 (Jun 19, 2010)

Azalea, Full Fuschia, Dollymix - MAC

Desire, Angelika, - NARS

Peony - BB


----------



## sss215 (Jun 20, 2010)

Full Fuchsia, can't go wrong.


----------



## blackbetty (Jun 20, 2010)

Breezy


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 12, 2010)

Nothing is hotter than MACPro Azalea.  I also love MAC Dollymix, Full Fuchsia and Nars Taos.  The ladies gave great suggestions!


----------



## seymone25 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would like to second La Femme blushes.. They are highly pigmented and have a wide range of pink blushes.. Also MAC Pro Full Fuschia, Azalea, and Hot Pink (think it is discontinued)


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 8, 2010)

Nars Mata Hari!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2010)

You can also try Ben Nye eyeshadow in Azalea.  I wore it last night.  It's a large pan, big enough to use a blush brush. The color is a fuschia with a frost finish that has a nice sheen on the cheek, nothing garish.  BUT, it's SUPER pigmented so use a light hand or a duo fiber brush.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 18, 2010)

MUFE HD blush #2


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YLQ* 

 
_*LaFemme:
Framboesia
Fuschia
Indian Rose
Magenta
Mulberry
Precious Plum*

http://www.ritzyrags.com/makeup/New/blushonrouge420.jpg

*Link provided for illustration purposes only. 
I did not order from that website.*_

 
You nailed it... Those ones I have and I agree they're awesome.

I'd like to add Ben Nye Azalea to the list also.


----------



## Hairnova (Sep 28, 2010)

I love MAC Full Fuschia and Breezy. Also MUFE blush #26 is gorgeous


----------



## sss215 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Dollymix and if you can get your hands on it,  Deep Pink which is a discontinued MAC Pro shade but it may still be floating around stores.  Passionate e/s sounds like a really good idea though. 

*Also, you could try Full Fuchsia, also a MAC Pro Shade, but it is readily available.*_

 

if you are interested, get this soon. Its being discontinued. Its on the MAC site now.

MUFE #58 is beautiful too.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 29, 2010)

i have dollymix and breezy and i love them both!


----------



## m_3 (Oct 3, 2010)

As mentioned before Dollymix is an awesome pink blush, but it's a sheertone shimmer. I've also heard Full Fuschia is a good one, but I think it's only Pro.


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 3, 2010)

NARS Angelika, Too Faced La Vie En Rose, MAC Dollymix, Milani Sweet Rose


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 18, 2010)

MAC:
  	Azalea
  	Full Fuschia
  	Rhubarb
  	Tippy


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 19, 2010)

La Femme's Framboesia and or Magenta might be a great fit! They are DENSELY pigmented and cost a fraction of what you'd pay for other blushes!! I hope this helps.

  	oh and btw, i buy mine from MakeupMania.com


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 31, 2010)

NYX Pinky! Bright and easy on the pockets


----------

